# Suggestions for my new tank



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey y'all, if you look at my signature all the fish in my 55 I will be moving to my new 125, I will be getting rid of the pristella (x-ray) tetras, and black skirts, I plan on getting a school 7-13 buenos aires tetras, and then the stuff I have, I want some more cichlids in there, I have the angels, 2 bolivian rams, and kribs but I want something else, can someone list species that will do well with those?

doing some research I have found these:
- Keyhole Cichlid
- Cockatoo Cichlid
- Rainbow Cichlid
- flag cichlid

there were some others but the list is at home.... I will add the rest later, can somebody suggest some other cichlids


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Don't go too small. That featherfin will have a decent sized mouth on him and loved snacks


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

ive kept him with my neons in the past and nothing happend, if anything the fish pick on him


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/cichlids/25099-catfish-cichlids.html

Follow that link, and scroll about half way down the page until you find the picture of Lohachata's Featherfin catfish. I've never forgotten that one.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Cockatoos are awesome. I own 4 of them, (2 adult, 2 babies) They've spawned many times, but only 2 fry survived. I highly suggest them.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

It looks different than mine... Mines got a real big spotted fin and his mouth is tiny he's about 8 in, lol we are getting off topic guys


----------

